# How do you take pictures in live view mode on nikon D90?



## myabn (Jul 7, 2011)

When I go to live view mode it switches to video recording, how do I tale pictures with it on?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2011)

What does the manual say about it?


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 7, 2011)

dont hit the record button for video, hold down the shutter and it usually takes the auto focus 5-10 seconds to hunt.


----------



## NateS (Jul 7, 2011)

myabn said:


> When I go to live view mode it switches to video recording, how do I tale pictures with it on?



When you go to live view mode on the D90, you'll have the option to record video by hitting the "ok" button on the back, or you can take a picture by using the shutter button like normal.


----------



## invncblsonic143 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to do the same thing on a canon rebel xti?


----------



## NateS (Jul 7, 2011)

invncblsonic143 said:


> Does anyone know how to do the same thing on a canon rebel xti?



I don't believe the XTI has live view.  That camera is pre-live view era if I remember correctly.


----------

